# Bellator Fires Attilah Vegh And 12 More Additional Fighters...



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> With Scott Coker taking over for Bjorn Rebney as the new official Bellator President, the changes continue to take place in the second biggest MMA promotion in North America.
> 
> The latest changes include the unexpected release of 13 active fighters on the Bellator roster. The list of fighters that were let go is as follows:
> 
> ...


I can't say that I agree with cutting Attilah Vegh at all, I think he goes to the UFC, WSOF or OneFC right away....

I wonder what happened there....

Source --------> http://www.mmanews.com/bellator-releases-13-fighters-including-former-champions/


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Shamhalaev, Vegh and Baker getting cut is BS in my opinion...wtf brought this on? The 1st list of guys they cut I could kinda understand...but this?...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Shamhalaev, Vegh and Baker getting cut is BS in my opinion...wtf brought this on? The 1st list of guys they cut I could kinda understand...but this?...


Yep, those were the names I was about to mention as well. I'm curious to what the issue was as well. I can't help but feel it may be pay related, although I have nothing at all to support that feeling.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Shamhalaev is legit. I hate to see that cut too... bright future ahead of him.

Not sure why Coker is getting rid of these guys unless they're grossly over paid or he's trying to make some serious acquisitions..


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Weird to let some of their top guys in several different divisions go.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shamhalaev and Vegh are huge surprises, hopefully One FC picks up Vegh cause while I doubt he could make an impact in the UFC I think a fight with him and Brandon Vera would have potential for fireworks.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess they had to make room because the rooster is too crowdd with fresh new emerging talent like James Irvin, Skoodju, Bonar and Menheof. Bellator is going down the cheap side show drain fast.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a huge bellator fan and all these guys seem like bellator family. It's like I watched them grow up and become favorites of mine. Baker is a god amongst men. We could only hope to be as much as a man as him. Bellator has made a super fan very sad.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I reckon the UFC should tell Baker and Veigh to go and win a fight somewhere so they're not coming off losses and then sign them both up. This decision makes no sense.


----------

